# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maximaal aantal dagen zonder ontlasting

## davanzu21

Ik heb een vraag wanneer je je zorgen moet maken, na hoeveel dagen, en wat is het maximum dagen zonder ontlasting, weet iemand dat? Het gaat dan om obstipatie.

Alvast bedankt voor het antwoord!

----------


## Nikky278

Ik denk dat dat per persoon verschilt. De een is het gewend 1x in de drie dagen te gaan, een ander gaat 3x per dag... Dus dat ligt er aan wat voor jou gebruikeljk is...

----------


## Tom Jacobs

Het verschilt per persoon. Ik heb het toevallig ook een keer gehad. Ik ben 3 a 4 dagen niet naar het toilet gegaan.

Een paar daagjes zonder kan zeker geen kwaad, alleen het is geen relaxt gevoel. Wat heel erg belangerijk is is veel (lauw)-water drinken of sap. Als je echt zoiets hebt van ik kan het niet op eigen kracht kan je bij de dokter om speciale zetpillen vragen die je hierbij helpen.


Succes.

----------


## *Lin*

en extra vezels en lijnzaad...

----------


## Enna

Hoi Davanzu,

Ik heb in het verleden ook ontzettend veel last gehad van obstipatie, soms een paar dagen helemaal niets en dan 'steeds' weer. Bij mij kwam het van verschillende dingen, oa lactose. 
Het kostte me een hele tijd om te ontdekken wat het probleem was.
Wat ontzettend hielp bij deze zoektocht was uiteindelijk op het idee te komen een weekje 'alle' voeding die mogelijk een probleem geeft 'weglaten'. Dan kijken of de ontlasting weer op gang komt. 
Als dat niet het geval is, kan je andere soorten voeding weglaten of nog even doorgaan, soms heeft je lichaam meer tijd nodig om tot rust te komen.
Als dat wel het geval is, steeds 1 van de soorten voeding weer gaan gebruiken, tot de ontlasting weer vast gaat zitten. Dan weet je waar het probleem vandaan komt.
Soms zijn er meerdere soorten voeding die problemen geven, zoals bij mij met lactose, omdat lactose in meerdere dingen zit. En omdat mijn huisarts me zei dat lactose alleen diaree kan geven. (klopt dus écht niet)
Het kan allemaal wat verwarrend zijn in het begin.

Heb je al lang last van obstipatie?
Als het alleen 'nu' is zou ik deze methode niet toepassen natuurlijk, alleen als je al erg lang last hebt van dit probleem.

Misschien helpt het bij het zoeken:
Bij mij kwam het door lactose, door melk, kaas, etc etc weg te laten ging het na een tijd beter. Ook geen geitenkaas ed in het begin.
Toen ik nog erg veel maag/darm klachten had hielp het ontzettend om tarwe weg te laten, brood en pasta vooral. 
Melkproducten en tarwe dus.

Veel fruit eten helpt me nu erg veel (nog niet toen ik nog niet wist wat het probleem was). Ik eet nu 3 stuks fruit per dag, het geeft energie en helpt (werkelijk). Als je van fruit houd is het echt een aanrader. 
Alleen banaan kan weer stoppend werken, de rest is zover ik weet goed.

Als je meer tips wilt, geef ik het graag  :Smile:  maar omdat ik nu nog niet weet of je wel al zo lang last hebt, stop ik even met schrijven  :Smile: .
Groetjes,
Enna.

----------


## swingmoeke

ik had er ook last van tot ik s'ochtens opmijn nuchtere maag een kiwi ging eten 
niks problemen meer

----------

